# Caught red-handed, me!



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

I snuck out of home, told Yuki to be quiet and left. Obviously it was late around 1am and I was meeting my bf who lured me with ice-cream. 

Yep I ain't a teen, have never tried sneaking out late......it was my first time doing such a thing. 

I returned after 30 minutes to find my mom awake with Yuki on her lap, and my Persian, Norwegian cats as well. 

"I don't mind you sneaking out but I do mind being woken up by a dog that's barking and knocking on my door, dragging me to show that you aren't in bed and whining on my lap" said my mom. 

I later had 3 furry guards who wouldn't let me out of sight for few days. Kids....smh lol


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's funny! Isn't it strange how mothers can turn grown-ups into quivering kids with so little effort?! And now you've got bodyguards, too!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is hilarious!!! Haha, he just knew it wasn't a normal routine, he must have thought you were being kidnapped! Haha, its good to know you're being looked after!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------

